#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Ποιες οφειλές μεταβιβάζονται στο ΚΕΑΟ για κατάσχεση

## Xάρης

Στο Κ.Ε.Α.Ο. διαβιβάζονται από τους ασφαλιστικούς οργανισμούς, ληξιπρόθεσμες οφειλές οι οποίες χαρακτηρίζονται ως «_εισπράξιμες_» και οι οποίες πληρούν τα ακόλουθα κριτήρια:

Η οφειλή να* αφορά σε χρονική περίοδο όχι πέραν των έξι μηνών από την ημέρα λήξης της εμπροθέσμου καταβολής της*. Η εν λόγω οφειλή μεταβιβάζεται στο Κ.Ε.Α.Ο. μαζί με οφειλές προηγουμένων ετών του ιδίου οφειλέτη. Στις οφειλές που μεταβιβάζονται στο Κ.Ε.Α.Ο δύναται να συμπεριλαμβάνονται και οφειλές παλαιότερης χρονικής περιόδου, εφόσον αυτές μεταβιβάζονται εντός εξαμήνου από την ημερομηνία έκδοσης της πράξης βεβαίωσής τους, η οποία εκδίδεται μετά από έλεγχο του αρμόδιου φορέα.Το ύψος της οφειλής, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των επιβαρύνσεων, που μεταβιβάζεται στο Κ.Ε.Α.Ο. να ανέρχεται στο ποσό των *5.000 ¤ και άνω*.Οι οφειλές να *μην τελούν υπό δικαστική αναστολή*.Οι οφειλές να *μην αφορούν φορείς της Γενικής Κυβέρνησης*, όπως αυτοί προσδιορίζονται από το Μητρώο Φορέων Γενικής Κυβέρνησης που τηρείται με ευθύνη της Ελληνικής Στατιστικής Αρχής.
Επιπλέον, για τους αντίστοιχους οφειλέτες, θα πρέπει να ισχύουν τα ακόλουθα:

Ο οφειλέτης να *μην έχει ενεργή ρύθμιση ή να μην έχει τηρήσει τους όρους προηγούμενης ρύθμισης* τμηματικής καταβολής.Ο οφειλέτης να μην* βρίσκεται σε καθεστώς πτώχευσης ή υπό καθεστώς εκκαθάρισης*.
Για τον ορισμό κριτηρίων για τον προσδιορισμό των ΅εισπράξιμωνΆ ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών των ΦΚΑ με σκοπό την παραπομπή τους στο μητρώο οφειλετών του Κ.Ε.Α.Ο., απαιτείται να αξιοποιηθούν πλήρως οι πληροφορίες που βρίσκονται διαθέσιμες στο μητρώο οφειλετών των ΦΚΑ, ως προς την κατάσταση κάθε οφειλής και κάθε οφειλέτη και η παροχή της σχετικής πληροφόρησης στο Κ.Ε.Α.Ο.

*Πηγή:* ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ

----------

